# Fischbabys



## chillired (23. Juni 2014)

....ich bin erstaunt . Wir haben den Teich ( ca. 3 m³ ) dieses Jahr neu ausgebaut und fertiggestellt. Vor 6 Wochen haben wir 3 kleine Shubunkins und 3 kleine Goldfische eingesetzt ( jeweils ca. 6 cm lang ). Die Fischlein waren schon gold, also keine Schwarzfärbung mehr.

Am Samstag hab ich nun verschiedene Fischbabys entdeckt. Kann das denn Sein, dass die kleinen Goldies schon Eier ablegen?

Wie lange dauert es denn von dem Zeitpunkt an, dass die Fische ein Weibchen jagen ( das hab ich gesehen ) bis die Eier abgelegt werden zur Befruchtung? Und wann schlüpfen die Kleinen?

So früh hab ich noch nicht damit gerechnet


----------



## ina1912 (23. Juni 2014)

Hallo und herzlich willkommen! 
Glückwunsch zum neuen Teich und zum Nachwuchs! 
Ich hätte zwar nicht gedacht,  dass die schon so früh anfangen,  aber wenn Du sie schon dabei beobachtet hast..mag das ihr NNachwuchs sein, das dauet nur wenige Wochen von der Eiablage bis zum Schlüpfen.  Kann auch sein, dass Fischlaich auf anderem Wege hineingekommen ist, an Pflanzen,  am Vogelfuss oder am Froschschenkel... am Alter kan man es nicht festmachen, da das ja auch frühestens vor sechs Wochen bei der Neuanlage desTeichs passiert sein kann. Hm, beobachten ob sie den vermeintlichen Eltern ähnlich werden. .
lg ina


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Juni 2014)

Hi Chilli,

also die eingesetzten Goldfische werden noch nicht die Eltern sein, mit 6cm sind die erst um 1 Jahr alt und noch nicht geschlechtsreif (das werden die mit 2-3 Jahren und um 15cm)
da hing vermutlich Laich an eingebrachten Pflanzen

MfG Frank


----------



## chillired (23. Juni 2014)

Hallo. Danke für eure Antworten. Dann hab ich wohl kuckuckskinder im Teich. Omg. 
Ich werde berichten.


----------



## lotta (23. Juni 2014)

Hei chillired , das ist ja niedlich , 
meine Goldibabys sahen auch so aus, 
vielleicht sehen alle Fischbabys mehr oder weniger erstmal so aus?
Gratuliere zum Nachwuchs


----------



## chillired (24. Juni 2014)

die letzten Pflanzen hab ich aus dem Gartenmarkt, daher kann der Laich doch nicht kommen. Und die Seerosen von der Nachbarin sind schon seit 7 Wochen drin. ANsonsten Baden halt die Vögel im teich, vielleicht habe die was eingeschleppt.


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Juni 2014)

chillired schrieb:


> Und die Seerosen von der Nachbarin sind schon seit 7 Wochen drin.


 Das könnte passen, sind ja nicht mehr ganz klein


----------



## Moonlight (27. Juni 2014)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> mit 6cm sind die erst um 1 Jahr alt und noch nicht geschlechtsreif (das werden die mit 2-3 Jahren und um 15cm)


  Hey Frank, an der Größe kann man nicht das Alter fest machen. Bestes Beispiel, ich habe einen Babykoi von letztem Jahr im Aquarium. Der ist keine 5cm groß (der Größte ist um die 25cm) und doch wird er in diesem Sommer ein Tosai... Und wenn der so klein bleibt ist der trotzdem in 2-3 Jahren geschlechtsreif. Vielleicht sind die Goldis einfach nur "klein" und trotzdem schon geschlechtsreif. Wer kennt denn schon die genaue Herkunft und ihr Alter...


----------



## troll20 (27. Juni 2014)

Goldis um so kleiner um so wilder. Da kann das weib drei mal so groß sein das wird gejagt bis zu Herzkasper. 
Der kleinste Goldi junge dieses Jahr, welcher mitspielen durfte hatte ca. 3,5 cm. Die kleinste Dame 4 cm.
Größe ist halt nicht alles 

LG Rene
Achso und sie sind schon wiexer am fischeln.
Diesjähriger Nachwuchs von Laich bis ca 2,5 cm.


----------



## chillired (27. Juni 2014)

ein paar der Babys sind interessanterweise schon ca. 1 cm, einige sind kaum zu erkennen. Als wenn die verschieden geschlüpft wären. oder ist das normal? Und im Moment wird auch wieder gejagt.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Juni 2014)

Hi Mandy,

wenn man von einem ganz normalen Wachstum im ausreichend großen Teich oder dem eingebürgerten __ Giebel in Naturgewässern ausgeht kommt man mit 6-7cm Größe für einen einjährigen __ Goldfisch gut hin (gekaufte aus dem Teichfischhandel stammen ja normalerweise auch aus größeren Fischzuchtanlagen wo Fische im allgemeinen weder Platz- noch Nahrungmangel kennen und deswegen ein recht "normales" Wachstum aufweisen). Einige Vorwüchser und Kümmerlinge sind aber trotzdem immer mal dabei, aber die Größe einer Fischart im 1., 2., 3., ... Jahr wird deswegen ja auch immer an der Durchschnittsgröße der gesamten Tiere diesem Alters festgemacht.
Ich habe z.Z 20 junge Vieja synspila im Aquarium, geschlüpft Anfang Juni 2013. 4 Vorwüchser davon sind schon 14cm (sind garantiert Männchen) das Gro hat 10-11cm, und 1 immer noch 5 cm langer Kümmerling ist auch da dabei - der wird auch nie die arttypische Größe von 25-30cm erreichen

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Juni 2014)

Hi Chilli,

hat die Nachbarin auch Fische im Teich?

__ Moderlieschen oder Fettkopfkärpflinge (Goldelritzen) z.B könnte man sich mit übernommenen Seerosen sehr leicht einschleppen da sie ja gerne ihre Gelege an deren Blattstiele bzw. die Blattunterseiten heften

MfG Frank


----------



## chillired (27. Juni 2014)

Ja, die Nachbarin hat Goldfische im Teich. Aber die Seerose ist scho so lange im Teich, vorher hatte ich die "zwischengelagert" im Miniteich ( Weinfass ), bevor sie eingepflanzt und eingesetzt wurde. Wie lange bleiben denn die Gelege an den Blättern bevor die Fischlein schlüpfen? Ich bin ja so gespannt, was dabei raus kommt.


----------



## Moonlight (27. Juni 2014)

chillired schrieb:


> ein paar der Babys sind interessanterweise schon ca. 1 cm, einige sind kaum zu erkennen. Als wenn die verschieden geschlüpft wären. oder ist das normal? Und im Moment wird auch wieder gejagt.


 
Völlig Normal. Das hängt erstens mit der Zeit des Schlüpfens zusammen und zweitens mit dem Futter das jeder einzelne findet und vertilgt.

Mandy


----------

